# New C-9 And C-6



## Rebel Soldier (10 Sep 2005)

Ive tested these out and they seem pretty low compared to the usuall C-7 And C-12 

Id Like to hear your point of views


----------



## CBH99 (10 Sep 2005)

Hey, not to be too blunt - but...what the fuck are you talking about?  C7 and C12?  How do they compare to the new C6 and C9?  Explain buddy.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Sep 2005)

I've got a feeling this thread won't last too long...


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (10 Sep 2005)

One round bedding in...


----------



## Jungle (10 Sep 2005)

Rebel Soldier said:
			
		

> Ive tested these out and they seem pretty low compared to the usuall C-7 And C-12
> 
> Id Like to hear your point of views


Rebel Soldier, welcome to Army.ca. Judging from this post, you have very little experience with the Army. I suggest you update your profile to reflect reality: i doubt you are a MWO. I suspect you are in Cadets, which is fine, but put it in your profile and/or sig line so everyone sees it.
Now dress up that question so we know exactly what you want to know.


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Sep 2005)

Hey rebelsoldier, your busted cadet. SUM UP !!!


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

What? You guys weren't issued the C-12? It's two C-6's stacked one on the other. A C-24 is a quad-gun. Where you guys been?


----------



## GO!!! (11 Sep 2005)

I hear it's only issued to the really checked out cadets that go on the assaulter course - surely you guys have heard of the JTF - Junior Task Force .2....


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (11 Sep 2005)

"Ive tested these out and they seem pretty low compared to the usuall C-7 And C-12

Id Like to hear your point of views"

i tested a c-24 once, drank 12 of them and c 12 left

found a c-12 aircraft   http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/c-12.htm

c-7 i do remember, i found it kind of low too,  it was short when standing in line with the  c1 
after doing some google search i did find a cf 7 http://www.toltecimages.com/trains/2651.jpg
but i think sometimes the guys get in after a few too many glasses of something and they just go out to to pull some body's chain here


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2005)

C12 is a CADET bolt action rifle...

Jungle took care of the rest...


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

stop covering up Kev! This isn't ultra-top secret anymore. 
If you guys are really good, I'll put up a picture of the C-144!


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2005)

Sorry I missed that memo, was it in an email?

  ;D


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (11 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> What? You guys weren't issued the C-12? It's two C-6's stacked one on the other. A C-24 is a quad-gun. Where you guys been?



LOL


----------



## DannyBoy (11 Sep 2005)

> What? You guys weren't issued the C-12? It's two C-6's stacked one on the other. A C-24 is a quad-gun. Where you guys been?








Oh yeah that thing! ;D


----------



## NATO Boy (12 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> What? You guys weren't issued the C-12? It's two C-6's stacked one on the other. A C-24 is a quad-gun. Where you guys been?



Of course...I've heard of it. You get it issued on QL4 Underwater Knife-Fighting.  :


----------



## grayman (12 Sep 2005)

just wondering if I can pick up a box of gridlines with my C-12


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Sep 2005)

Don't forget your 50' of shoreline from the Hereford boathouse.


----------



## MikeM (12 Sep 2005)

Just make sure you don't trip on the contour lines on the way there. ;D


----------



## boehm (12 Sep 2005)

> just wondering if I can pick up a box of gridlines with my C-12



Of course you can, I even got an antenna sharpener with my C-12! And you really do have to watch those contour lines, I twisted my ankle really bad on them! ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Sep 2005)

Are you blind? Why do you think they make grid lines bright blue in the first place? Its so you can see them on the ground and on the map! Now contour lines are a bit trickier because of their funny color to sopt on the ground.....


----------



## GO!!! (12 Sep 2005)

Shame on all of you for mocking this fine young cadet.

It is common knowledge here in the EliteNinjaSniperBlackSpecOps community that the C12 and C24 are only issued on successful completion of your Free Fall SCUBA Sniper Course, and I know this to be true because ********** PM'd me and told me that her husband's "sea wife" told him while they were grooming each other's moustaches.

Jerks - sheesh :

Mod edit - C'mon GO! you know that's not kosher.


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2005)

;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2005)

I was just wondering if you guys could give me a little bit of help.   I have to craft some ornaments for gifts, and I was wonder whether I should use that C-4 stuff or would the DM-12 be better.   C-4 gives a nice smooth look to it, but is a little brittle in the cold.   The DM-12 is easy to mold into cute little critters, but I always get a headache.   I suppose, as they are not going to be in a cold climate, the C-4 might be the best.   Which do you think will give me the best bang for my buck?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2005)

Tsk. Rookies. Keep a piece in your pocket and the headaches will go away. :


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2005)

But then the girls will talk..........oh!  OKay!   8)


----------



## Burrows (12 Sep 2005)

Locked.

Rebel Soldier.

Make yourself familliar with the search button and actually READ the conduct guidelines.

Don't fill the forums with your current trash.  You are NOT hardcore, nor do you have any mil exp. All you look like is a ninjaweenie.


----------

